

Microsoft Kin phones burdened by smartphone plan, harsh reviews - FluidDjango
http://www.electronista.com/articles/10/05/05/microsoft.kin.debuts.needing.70.plan/

======
hga
And thus ends Pink and Danger
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danger_%28company%29>)?

